# Zooming in on Avatars?



## CMF (Dec 20, 2007)

Some folks here have some really interesting avatars.  I'd like to get a better look at some of the pictures.  Is there a way to enlarge them without too much distortion?

Charles


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 20, 2007)

can use ctrl + and ctrl - key combinations to zoom in and out on the page through your browser.

but there is no way that I know of to enlarge the avatars themselves.


----------



## CMF (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe if I get a REALLY BIG monitor they'll look bigger?  

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 20, 2007)

CMF said:


> Is there a way to enlarge them without too much distortion?



Avatars are already displayed in their full size.  Enlarging them only spreads their information content over a larger area, resulting in a blurrier image.  

Most browsers allow you to save an image to your computer via a right-click on the image and choosing the 'save as' option from a menu.  You can then manipulate the image however you'd like.  Here, for instance, is your avatar at 200% of its linear size, enlarged via Irfanview:


----------



## Marvin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Make it big!*

Right click avatar, copy image, paste it to a Word Program, left click, and stretch it out!


----------

